# Pics of my day job....



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Some say I do some interesting work. I am an underground utility/ General Engineering Contractor. My company installs just about everything that gets buried in the end so I figured I would share some pics of some of the stuff I have done. If you have any questions feel free to ask away.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Pics............... 

View attachment IMG_20130307_092612.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130307_100441.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130307_103549.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130307_122316.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130307_145027.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

This one and the ones above were a failed coupling on the fire system to a grocery store. 

View attachment IMG_20130307_171849.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is a current job I am working one installing a sewer lateral for a church retreat, the tie in point is 18' deep. 

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

More......... 

View attachment 021.jpg


View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 028.jpg


View attachment 032.jpg


View attachment 037.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

More..................... 

View attachment 039.jpg


View attachment 036.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130403_090740.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130403_111823.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Morrrre...... 

View attachment IMG_20130403_130751.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130403_132025.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is a 20' deep manhole I did last year. 

View attachment M1.jpg


View attachment M2.jpg


View attachment M3.jpg


View attachment M4.jpg


View attachment M5.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

More manhole 

View attachment M6.jpg


View attachment M7.jpg


View attachment M8.jpg


View attachment M9.jpg


View attachment M10.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Last of the manhole 

View attachment M11.jpg


View attachment M12.jpg


View attachment M13.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats it for tonight. Maybe some more tomorrow.


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like some deep holes! Looks like a good living


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Can be if I could work more then a couple weeks every couple months. Stupid economy.


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 4, 2013)

I know the feeling Chris. I only worked one day last week and this week is looking no better! Stupid Economy!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool pix Chris, thanks for sharring.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

A couple more for the morning. 

View attachment Cudo 1.jpg


View attachment Cudo 2.jpg


View attachment Cudo 4.jpg


View attachment Cudo 5.jpg


View attachment Cudo 6.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

This is an underground storm drain retention system. 

View attachment Cudo 7.jpg


View attachment Cudo 8.jpg


View attachment Cudo 9.jpg


View attachment cudo 10.jpg


View attachment cudo 12.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Random ones... 

View attachment 851.jpg


View attachment DC.jpg


View attachment DC Bleed off.jpg


View attachment Old pics 061.jpg


View attachment td 1.jpg


----------



## thomask (Apr 4, 2013)

Great pics, interesting and important work for sure!

Be real careful Chris around all those big toys you got there. 

There is something neat about digging a hole in the ground that stays with you no matter how old you get.  Am I right?

I bet you can find some weird things out there.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 4, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> I know the feeling Chris. I only worked one day last week and this week is looking no better! Stupid Economy!



It's been dead here for several years.


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 4, 2013)

I know.........


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Today I was told by a guy driving one of the most beat up old cars I have seen that if I don't patch the road back as good as it was he will complain to the city. I told him I just don't have that kind of skill. He looked at me funny and drove away. The road I am working in is all potholed and broken everywhere and I just can't copy that.

Then I was told my traffic control sucks! I guess when you inconvenience peoples lives the get a little bitter. I wanted to ask him how he would do it better then the two traffic control engineers that came up with the plan but he drove off as he was yelling. He was phone tough.

Then I got yelled at by some guy for having my door open on the side of the road because he didn't have room to get by, as he was yelling at me another car squeezed past him on the outside while he was next to me.

People need to slow down and realize what is important in life. there will always be road work going on, there will always be roads that are just not smooth enough for you and there will always be something to upset you. RELAX! Enjoy life a little.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

Rusty said:


> It's been dead here for several years.



I have been slowly pumping the cure for cancer back into this site. Hopefully one day it will thrive.:rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2013)

Chris said:


> I have been slowly pumping the cure for cancer back into this site. Hopefully one day it will thrive.:rockin:



I think Rusty was refering to work in his area being slow, not Garage Retreat. But we do appreciate the efforts you have made to make this place a nice place to visit Chris.

A big thank-you to you and Havasu and that guy who stops by once a month or so for keeping the lights on around here. I really enjoy seeing others garages and projects they are working on... and the ocasional banter.

And if you have the cure for cancer, I have some spots that I need to get checked out on my back and shoulder.


----------



## havasu (Apr 4, 2013)

Chris, I'll give you a little hint when our city use to have road construction going on. One contractor claimed that he had 4 guys in a hole just 4' from the edge of the roadway, and it would just be a matter of time before one of his workers were killed due to a speeding motorist falling in his trench. I called all my motor friends from surrounding agencies and held an impromptu "roadway construction training" with the assistance of the contractor. He spend about 10 minutes showing what he was doing, and why there was a legal temporary speed limit of 25 MPH in the area. My friends and I then commenced to issue citations to anyone going 5 MPH over the 25 MPH speed limit, and cited in excessive of 150 motorists. The rest of the week, that roadway became like a ghost town. The contractor and I were friends from that point forward and would call me with every job he did in our city.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

We do that all the time. Called shooting fish in a barrel. I did a job in Moreno valley and the cops on bikes didn't even have time to park before they were off again. This job was a little different in the intersection because we had the light on flashing red so they were driving a little slower. They are still dumb but the speeding is not a problem here. Also I always park one of my trucks in the road so they will hit that before one of us.

We did have an accident this morning right before we set up traffic control but that was someone turning in front of someone. Yesterday we five cars in a row run the red light and almost hit one of my delivery trucks who had a green. They saw cones up and figured they did not need to follow laws. 

View attachment MoVal 5.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2013)

We wouls also do that here but in Wildomar we only have two cops so they would not have coverage anywhere else.


----------



## havasu (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm glad the cops are helpful where you live as well.


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup sure are, nowhere else will they come to your home at midnight to give you a ticket for not having this years tag mounted properly on the pickup parked out front.

I guess that cop was asked to leave after he would drive around at nights giving out tickets for stupid things and people started complaining. I guess the last one was he watched a guy pull in his driveway to unload groceries but was hanging over the sidewalk a little and got written up while unloading his car. Was talking to my city inspector about it today.


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2013)

Todays pics.....


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2013)

More random ones... 

View attachment Old pics 300.jpg


View attachment Old pics 195.jpg


View attachment titan 2.jpg


View attachment titan 5.jpg


View attachment 846.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

Pics of work. Hopefully not repeats. 

View attachment 339.jpg


View attachment 394.jpg


View attachment Old pics 061.jpg


View attachment td 2.jpg


View attachment Old pics 045.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2013)

Started another job......


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 5, 2013)

Thats some straight trenching Chris. I couldn't stay that straight even with a laser. Pic of my day job 

View attachment 01a-rball.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 5, 2013)

Trophyman said:


> Thats some straight trenching Chris. I couldn't stay that straight even with a laser. Pic of my day job



You're a racquetball photog?


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2013)

Trophyman said:


> Thats some straight trenching Chris. I couldn't stay that straight even with a laser. Pic of my day job



I cheat, I have survey stake it out then I make a chalk line then try and follow that as straight as possible.


----------



## havasu (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is a pic of my day job.





















Fooled you all, I'm retired.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw you doing that the other day.

When are you gonna stop by my job site? I'll be there most of the day tomorrow running the excavator. I'm on Miguel bustamante parkway in Colton.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris said:


> I saw you doing that the other day.
> 
> When are you gonna stop by my job site? I'll be there most of the day tomorrow running the excavator. I'm on Miguel bustamante parkway in Colton.



I think he's afraid you'll put him to work if he shows up...


----------



## havasu (Nov 6, 2013)

I heard he hired some armed guards so when I arrive, he'll shoot to kill.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 6, 2013)

havasu said:


> I heard he hired some armed guards so when I arrive, he'll shoot to kill.



Oh go over around lunch time and have him buy you lunch. Pics, you know the rules...


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2013)

But they are armed with wet noodles.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Oh go over around lunch time and have him buy you lunch. Pics, you know the rules...



I'll buy lunch.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2013)

Sitting in my excavator wondering where Havasu is.......


----------



## havasu (Nov 6, 2013)

Can I dig a hole?


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2013)

Sure.......


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 6, 2013)

havasu said:


> I heard he hired some armed guards so when I arrive, he'll shoot to kill.



If youd quit messin up his huntin he might not shoot!!


----------



## havasu (Nov 6, 2013)

You got a point there, Mark. 

















Run, Bambi, run!


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 7, 2013)

Reckon I shoulda kept my big mouth shut! Sorry Chris.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2013)

Just shot a huge ca deer. Now to try and find him. Got him in the shoulder.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 7, 2013)

Chris said:


> Just shot a huge ca deer. Now to try and find him. Got him in the shoulder.



Pics! and Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2013)

The app won't let me upload so maybe later


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 8, 2013)

Chris said:


> The app won't let me upload so maybe later



Sure Chris Pics, or it didn't happen


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 8, 2013)

Trophyman said:


> Sure Chris Pics, or it didn't happen



Pics are in the Who Hunts Thread.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2013)

For Trophyman........ 

View attachment photo.jpg


View attachment photo (1).jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2013)

So to update this thread here are some pics of the current job I am doing.


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2013)

More.................


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2013)

More............


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2013)

And then we got screwed by the rain the other night.


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2013)

And then back to work today.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 26, 2013)

These are old pics, but flooring is what I do. 

View attachment 576023_3427975666787_1444914918_n.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Nov 26, 2013)

Another....... 

View attachment 553250_3427447693588_137782605_n.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Nov 26, 2013)

Last one......... 

View attachment 487218_3427976466807_2004502723_n.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone else also feel like laying down on fresh, new carpeting? And the smell is great!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 27, 2013)

havasu said:


> Does anyone else also feel like laying down on fresh, new carpeting? And the smell is great!



uh...no, but thanks for the offer...


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2014)

Few more recent pics of work.


----------

